# Question about having a rifle and not hunting on a WMA



## Rebel 6 (Apr 8, 2015)

I know that with a GWL, it's now legal to have a sidearm with you on a WMA at any time.

But what about carrying something like an AR-15?  Definitely not hunting anything or target shooting.  Purely for defensive reasons.  I would either be hiking, or camping and have it propped up against my chair.

Anyone every have a run-in with a ranger or game warden about doing this?

Not trying to start a discussion about why or why not to do this.  Just looking for legality reasons.  The sticky point is that a GWL is not necessary for a longarm, as long as it is not concealed.  I imagine there would be a good chance of at least getting hassled by "the man", but I am more concerned about being arrested or ticketed.


----------



## 660griz (Apr 9, 2015)

My understanding, without a carry permit, you cannot have a loaded firearm of any type on a WMA.

Wildlife management areas: Except for those with a valid license to carry, it is against the law in Georgia to possess a firearm during a closed hunting season for that wildlife management area unless such firearm is unloaded and stored in a motor vehicle so as not to be readily accessible or to possess a loaded firearm in a motor vehicle during a legal open hunting season for that area.


----------



## Rebel 6 (Apr 9, 2015)

^^  I have a carry permit, and always have a pistol on my side while in the woods, whether on a WMA or NFS land.

I was just wondering if the fairly recent law change that allows anyone with a license to also (or instead) have a rifle, instead of a pistol on a WMA.  What I've read and what you quoted doesn't seem to mention the type of firearm.  I assume it would allow me to tote an AR-15 or other rifle while just hiking, fishing or camping, but we all know what the word "assume" means.  

I don't want a GW to assume I am hunting, when I am not.  That wouldn't go down too well.


----------



## oldeadeye (Apr 9, 2015)

*WMA Carry references*

Here is the site that I am going to pull from below.

http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/hunting/general-wma-regulations/

I got here by starting at the GA DNR site. The rules/laws pertaining to what you asked are in blue. 

UNLAWFUL ACTIVITIES ON WMAS
Placing bait or wildlife food and hunting any game species or feral hog over bait.

Target practicing except on an authorized shooting range.

Being under the influence of drugs or alcohol.

Driving a vehicle around any gate, sign, earth berm, or similar device intended to prevent vehicular access.

Hunting within 50 yards of any road opened for vehicular access. (Possession of a loaded firearm within 50 yards of a road opened for vehicular access is considered hunting.)

Night hunting except for raccoon, fox, opossum, bobcat, and alligator (permitted alligator hunters only).
Shooting from a motor vehicle.

Taking or possessing any wildlife except during an open season for that species.

Hunting within a posted safety zone.

Consuming alcohol except at camp sites (this regulation does not apply on National Forest Lands).

Possessing a cocked crossbow in a motor vehicle.

Camping or operating a motor vehicle upon any permanent wildlife opening.

Using motor vehicles, signage, flagging tape, or any other method(s) to close or restrict access to roads, trails or any other access features.

Using metal detectors or collecting artifacts.

Using paintball equipment (this regulation does not apply on National Forest Lands).

Trapping except that special permits may be issued for certain WMAs.

Possessing or using buckshot except on dog-deer hunts.
Possessing alcohol while hunting on National Forest lands.

Hunting with a suppressed firearm.

Possessing a firearm during a closed hunting season for an area, except on designated shooting ranges, unless such a firearm is unloaded and stored in a motor vehicle so as to not be readily accessible, except that any person possessing a Weapons Carry License that is valid in this state pursuant to OCGA §§ 16-11-126(f) or 16-11-129 may carry such firearm subject to the limitations of OCGA §§ 16-11-126 and 16-11-127, except where prohibited by federal law.

Possessing a loaded firearm (a gun is considered loaded if a shell is in the chamber or magazine, a percussion cap is on the nipple, or powder is present on the frizzen pan) in a motor vehicle, except that any person possessing a Weapons Carry License that is valid in this state pursuant to OCGA §§ 16-11-126(f) or 16-11-129 may carry such firearm subject to the limitations of OCGA §§ 16-11-126 and 16-11-127, except where prohibited by federal law.

Here is the weapons code link:

http://www.georgiacarry.org/cms/ga-code-detail/?title=16&chapter=11&section=126

16-11-136

(g) Notwithstanding Code Sections 12-3-10, 27-3-1.1, 27-3-6, and 16-12-122 through 16-12-127, any person with a valid weapons carry license may carry a weapon in all parks, historic sites, or recreational areas, as such term is defined in Code Section 12-3-10, including all publicly owned buildings located in such parks, historic sites, and recreational areas, in wildlife management areas, and on public transportation; provided, however, that a person shall not carry a handgun into a place where it is prohibited by federal law.

On an 8 mile hike I carried my ar for defense purposes and to test my stamina last year but never saw a ranger. I was prepared to be questioned and was by one other hiker.


----------



## Rebel 6 (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks.  It appears that it's perfectly legal to do what I was asking.  But I imagine a ranger or GW would definitely interrogate someone with a rifle on a sling, especially if it was not during hunting season.  Probably not no much so with a pistol on a belt.


----------



## 660griz (Apr 10, 2015)

Rebel 6 said:


> Thanks.  It appears that it's perfectly legal to do what I was asking.  But I imagine a ranger or GW would definitely interrogate someone with a rifle on a sling, especially if it was not during hunting season.  Probably not no much so with a pistol on a belt.



Seems that way.

Q: Do I need to carry my firearm concealed or may I carry openly?
 A: Under the law, a Georgia Weapons License holder may carry a weapon or long gun openly or concealed in any location that is not off limits.


----------



## oldeadeye (Apr 10, 2015)

*This one point*

In your original post you say that the sticky point is a carry permit. 

any person with a valid weapons carry license may carry a weapon in all parks, historic sites, or recreational areas, as such term is defined in Code Section 12-3-10, including all publicly owned buildings located in such parks, historic sites, and recreational areas, in wildlife management areas, and on public transportation; provided, however, that a person shall not carry a handgun into a place where it is prohibited by federal law.

Make sure that if you are going to do this that you have a carry license.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Apr 10, 2015)

I had this same discussion with a ranger in feb. The conversation did not go well and I was told i would go to jail for hunting turkeys with a 30-06.  (The question I asked is if we had a carry permit do we have to unload our guns in camp and on the trailer as they asked us to do. we were hog hunting, and I had no 30-06) I already knew the answer and know it is safer to transport my rifle unloaded. But its my right not to if i so choose.


----------



## Rebel 6 (Apr 11, 2015)

Semi-Pro said:


> I had this same discussion with a ranger in feb. The conversation did not go well and I was told i would go to jail for hunting turkeys with a 30-06.  (The question I asked is if we had a carry permit do we have to unload our guns in camp and on the trailer as they asked us to do. we were hog hunting, and I had no 30-06) I already knew the answer and know it is safer to transport my rifle unloaded. But its my right not to if i so choose.



There are still signs posted on WMAs that incorrectly state things regarding the old law on this subject.  This is the gummit we are talking about.  I have been busted by Cartersville cops for target shooting "inside city limits", when I was actually 1/4 mile outside of city limits.  It's a shame that law enforcement officers can be really stupid, incompetent, and unaware of the laws they are supposed to be enforcing.  As they say, "You can beat the rap, but you can't beat the ride".

I really wouldn't want to have to hire a lawyer to prove that a ranger or GW was an incompetent moron.  I don't have the money for that, nor to bail myself out of jail.

So, even though it would be perfectly legal for me to walk around in the woods with a loaded AR-15, anytime at all, I probably shouldn't do that.  And I will continue to keep my sidearm concealed.  I often open carry in the woods.  But I probably shouldn't, on WMA's.


----------



## Mark R (May 17, 2015)

why carry the AR ? do you not have a handgun ?


----------



## lbzdually (May 17, 2015)

thicketbuster said:


> why carry the AR ? do you not have a handgun ?



AR is more accurate and you can carry more ammo in a magazine, which could come in handy when you are miles and miles away from help if you run into meth heads by yourself.  I'd much rather 30 rounds I can put in a 1 inch circle at 50 yards, vs 15 I can barely put in a 10 inch circle at 30.


----------



## Semi-Pro (May 17, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> AR is more accurate and you can carry more ammo in a magazine, which could come in handy when you are miles and miles away from help if you run into meth heads by yourself.  I'd much rather 30 rounds I can put in a 1 inch circle at 50 yards, vs 15 I can barely put in a 10 inch circle at 30.


What If..... these "meth heads" had a tank? ever thought about that? Or What if......... Bigfoot! Youre going to need a bigger gun.


----------



## PappyHoel (May 17, 2015)

Lots of game wardens on this site, maybe one of them could chime in and tell us how they would handle the situation?


----------



## lbzdually (May 18, 2015)

Semi-Pro said:


> What If..... these "meth heads" had a tank? ever thought about that? Or What if......... Bigfoot! Youre going to need a bigger gun.



I was just pointing out that if you are go to carry something, might as well be something that is accurate.  Several years ago, 3 guys riding ATVs around Chattanooga ran across a drug operation and they were killed by an old man protecting his drugs.  Just last year, a member on here was held up at gunpoint while returning to his truck after bow hunting.   What is funny is that gun grabbing liberals use the very same argument you just did about taking away the second amendment.


----------



## Semi-Pro (May 24, 2015)

LOL.... semi-pro a liberal! Then let me crawfish a little. You take your ar on your little hikes. Some of us have to compensate for something I guess.


----------



## lbzdually (May 26, 2015)

Semi-Pro said:


> LOL.... semi-pro a liberal! Then let me crawfish a little. You take your ar on your little hikes. Some of us have to compensate for something I guess.



I'm not the one attacking someone for an opinion, sounds like you're the one overcompensating.  What I was saying that if someone wants to carry an AR or a single shot .22, then that's up to them and as long as it's legal, then why not.  I just don't understand why fellow guns owners and sportsman, feel the need to denigrate someone for doing what they want.


----------



## Hoot (May 26, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> I'm not the one attacking someone for an opinion, sounds like you're the one overcompensating.  What I was saying that if someone wants to carry an AR or a single shot .22, then that's up to them and as long as it's legal, then why not.  I just don't understand why fellow guns owners and sportsman, feel the need to denigrate someone for doing what they want.



You didn't even call him a liberal.  You just said that gun grabbing liberals use the same argument.  Then we people who like our right to be able to use an adequate firearm get accused of "compensating".  On our "little" hikes.


----------



## lbzdually (May 26, 2015)

Hoot said:


> You didn't even call him a liberal.  You just said that gun grabbing liberals use the same argument.  Then we people who like our right to be able to use an adequate firearm get accused of "compensating".  On our "little" hikes.




I just wish all us hunters could just unite and not have all the in-fighting.  It's bad enough when the antigun liberals make arguments like that, but for another sportsman to start using the same arguments is a sign they are getting to us.


----------



## Semi-Pro (May 26, 2015)

I try not to troll the gon too much cause I like most of you guys. But sometimes It's too easy to get a rise outta some of you folks on here. And am I the only one that had to look up denigrate?


----------



## garveywallbanger (Sep 8, 2015)

Better to be tried by 12 than carried by 6. You will have trouble if a LEO sees you though


----------

